# Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.



## herten04 (6. Nov. 2007)

Hallo an die Experten.
Warum ist diese Aufnahme trotz Blitz nichts geworden.
Es sollte den Schalker Mannschaftsbus vor dem Schloßhotel Westerholt zeigen.Eben um 18 Uhr aufgenommen.
(Auf die Spieler die daneben standen habe ich verzichtet,sollen erst mal besser spielen)


----------



## Teichheini (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Auf Schalke geht die Sonne unter .
Sag mal was für eine Camera welche Entfernung usw.
Der Bus vom BvB lässt sich auch nicht fotografieren schämt sich.
Wir im Revier​   ​


----------



## herten04 (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo H.G.
Es ist eine billige(Yakumo)aber trotzdem hätte sie doch ein etwas besseres Bild machen müssen.Entfernung war 8-10 Meter.


----------



## Dr.J (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo Helmut,
das liegt vermutlich daran, dass der Blitz keine 8-10 m weit reicht. Die meisten integrierten Blitze haben nur eine Reichweite von ca. 3m.


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

uiii, Helmut

8-10m warst weg, daß kann nix werden. Die Blitze sind für max. 4m verbaut.
Selbst mit einer DSLR mit eingebauten Blitz gehts nicht. Diese Entfernung kannst nur mit einem externen Blitz (Leitzahl mindestens 50) abdecken.


----------



## herten04 (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo jürgen,Hallo Helmut.
Dann kann ich in 14Tagen auch mit einer besseren Kamera um diese Uhrzeit nichts machen?
Gerade um diese Uhrzeit kommen die Spieler noch einmal nach draußen.(Warum weiß ich auch nicht.)
Wenn ich näher dran gehe bekomme ich ja den Bus nicht drauf.


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Stimmt nur bedingt, bei den meisten kann man in den Weitwinkelbereich zoomen. Vielleicht reichts ja dann  .

Was steht den vorne am Objektiv für ein Brennweitenbereich drauf ?


----------



## Bine (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo Herten , 
versuche mal die Camera im "Nachtmodus " umzustellen , müsstest du unter Menü finden !


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Servus Bine

Was bewirkt der Nachtmodus ?


----------



## Olli.P (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo Helmut,

kannste bei deiner Cam keine Nachtaufnahme ohne Blitz einstellen???

Dieses Bild....... 

Habe ich am 3.9.2005 um 20.48 Uhr beim 2. Internationalen Erdgasfahrertag in Dessau beim Ballonglühen mit meiner Canon IXUS 40 geschossen.

Da musste dann bloß den Auslöser ein wenig länger gedrückt und die Cam ganz ruhig halten.....

Ich denke mal, das es dann bei deiner Aufnahme auch ein wenig an der Umgebungsbeleuchtung liegen wird. wie gut die Aufnahme letztendlich ausfällt....


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*



			
				Teichheini schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bus vom BvB lässt sich auch nicht fotografieren schämt sich.



OffTopic ON

Ach, die 3 Punkte konntet ihr locker in Hannover lassen







OffTopic OFF


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*



> Da musste dann bloß den Auslöser ein wenig länger gedrückt und die Cam ganz ruhig halten.....



Olli, so einfach ist das aber nicht. Es geht freihand gerade mal 1/45 wennst eine besonders ruhige Hand hast vielleicht noch 1/30 aber alles was länger ist wird unscharf, oder Helmut kann die Cam wo aufstützen.


----------



## herten04 (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt nur bedingt, bei den meisten kann man in den Weitwinkelbereich zoomen. Vielleicht reichts ja dann  .
> 
> Was steht den vorne am Objektiv für ein Brennweitenbereich drauf ?


Hallo Helmut.
Da steht nichts drauf und viel einstellen kann ich auch nicht.
Diese Kamera ist Schrott und wird in die Tonne gekloppt!
Von wegen Nachtmodus(nix)Weitwinkel(nix)ist auch keine Canon aber eine Schlaufe ist dran damit man das Ding möglichst weit wegwerfen kann.:evil


----------



## Olli.P (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo Helmut ( Digicat),



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Olli, so einfach ist das aber nicht. Es geht freihand gerade mal 1/45 wennst eine besonders ruhige Hand hast vielleicht noch 1/30 aber alles was länger ist wird unscharf, oder Helmut kann die Cam wo aufstützen.



Upp's hab ich wohl irgendwie vergessen zu erwähnen...... 

Ist ja auch schon ein wenig her dass ich die Bilder gemacht habe..... 

Ich habe auch nicht alle Nachtaufnahmen damals so hinbekommen. Eben weil ich die Cam nicht ruhig gehalten habe, oder den Auslöser zu lange gedrückt hatte..... 

Aber Übung macht den Meister............ 

Und wenn das auch nix hilft, hab ich zur Not ja noch'n Stativ zum Cam ruhig halten.............. ( Nur, muss man das dann auch dabei haben.... )


----------



## Digicat (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

@ Helmut:


> aber eine Schlaufe ist dran damit man das Ding möglichst weit wegwerfen kann



Das kenne ich nur von den Finnen > Handy-Weitwurf, da sinds glaub ich sogar Weltmeister.

Hm, da bleibt dir wohl nix anderes über, als auf das Foto zu verzichten oder du kaufst dir als vorgezogenes Weihnachtsgeschenk eine gscheite Cam.

Denke bei Canon machst keinen Fehler, welche, das sagt das Geldbörsel.
Aber du weißt, spare nicht am falschen Fleck, gehe in ein Fotofachgeschäft und lass dich beraten und vorallem, greif sie an und mach Fotos und die, die dir am besten in der Hand liegt und gute Fotos macht, schlagst dann zu.

O.K.

Ps: da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein: Hast du schon einmal eine Spiegelreflex gehabt, wenn ja welche ?

@ Olli:


> Und wenn das auch nix hilft, hab ich zur Not ja noch'n Stativ zum Cam ruhig halten


Na siehste de


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

>


 
ist zwar auch off-topic .... aber den Smiley finden wir als in den Süden umgezogene Hannoveraner und 96-Fans einfach klasse !!! ( und die 3 Punkte gegen den BVB naütrlich erst recht  )


----------



## chromis (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo,

das liegt nicht an der Kamera, sondern an der Leistung der Spieler. Unsere Spieler und der Bus trauen sich auch bei Tageslicht an die Öffentlichkeit:


----------



## herten04 (7. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> @ Helmut:
> Ps: da fällt mir noch eine Frage ein: Hast du schon einmal eine Spiegelreflex gehabt, wenn ja welche ?


Hallo Helmut.
Ja ich hatte mal eine von Revue,ist aber schon 20 Jahre her.
Die war mir damals zu kompliziert.Ich brauche was ohne schnick schnack,günstig,muß gute Bilder machen,also etwas für Anfänger.


----------



## Bananenplantage (8. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Trotz Blitzlicht nichts geworden.*

Hallo,
dann will ich mich doch auch mal wieder melden .

Das Ballonbild ist nach Exif daten 1/8 s belichtet (Blende 2.8). Das ohne Wackeln zu halten ist selbst mit nem Bildstabi imho glückssache. Wie schon erwähnt reicht der Blitz nur für ein paar Meter. Das zusätzlich Dumme ist, dass beim Blitz die Belichtungszeit reduziert wird, damit das Bild nachher nicht überbelichtet ist. 

Gibt also nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
externen Blitz kaufen
Stativ und lange Belichtungszeit (was natürlich zu Bewegungsunschärfe [okay, bei Schlakke keine Gefahr  ] führt...

Gruß,
Chrissy


----------

